# Want to know what the MK Korea Riser and Limbs are like



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm shooting Veracitys out of my CD WFX-25 riser. They are the best I have ever shot. I haven't shot a lot of top end limbs but did get to shoot my friend new Hoyt Epik w Bamboo Xtours. Not impressed compared to the Veracitys


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I shoot MK Korea bow and limbs. I love them. I shoot the MKX10 riser and have shot the Vera limbs, MK 1404 limbs and the Veracity limbs. 

They are smoother and less recoil than the Hoyt G3 limbs i shot. The MKX 10 riser is a softer shot than the Hoyt Aerotec that i had prevously. But the Aerotec is a much stiffer riser with the tec bar, so there is no fair comparison really. The Aerotec will shoot as many 10s as the MKX10 or Alpha or Z riser. 

here are a few threads and links for reviews. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2423199
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1964724&highlight=MK+Korea
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWsbLVtCZbI
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2022160

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2258264&highlight=MK+Korea
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5269835&highlight=MK+Korea
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3086570&highlight=MK+Korea
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2312228&highlight=MK+Korea
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2423199&highlight=MK+Korea
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2201325&highlight=MK+Korea
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1884084&highlight=MK+Korea
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1902917&highlight=MK+Korea
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1863305&highlight=MK+Korea
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1818885&highlight=MK+Korea
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2454486
http://tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50966


Chris


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Not really shot much Hoyt and only MK1440's, compared to Win&Win they're smoother to draw an less aggressive shot reaction, good speed and group consistent, build quality is excellent also.


----------



## CoyoteRick (May 18, 2016)

This is an awesome reply. Thanks for taking the time to look for all of those opinions on MK via AT. I can easily say I got the answers I was looking for!


----------



## welkin25 (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi Chris, I saw in an earlier thread that you mentioned MK having a demo program. Is that non existent now? I contacted Eddie Kim but never heard back.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

He would be the one to contact for the demo program. Since Lancaster started carrying some of the MK products, and MK USA with Eddie still taking orders, my being a distributor has mostly dried up. I think i sold maybe three MK limbs last year total. I am mostly just a contact now with the factory answering questions for english speaking archers. I havent been a sponsored archer for probably two years, though i still shoot and actively promote the company. 

MK Korea now only sponsors archers on a national team, which i have never qualified for. 

I also post and answer messages on the MK USA facebook page from time to time. I am ok with it as my usefullness has diminished now that MK Korea is a major recognized quality brand. When i started, they were not. Now there are international sponsored archers and MK is active on the world circuit.

I will message him and see if it is still a current program. He usually gets back to me, but i dont know his schedule or current involvement. I havent spoken with him maybe twice in the last year. Once i was able to order directly from the factory, i just dont contact him that often. 

Chris


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I spoke with Eddie at MK USA. He is no longer doing the demo program. 


Chris


----------



## monterey (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Chris, The MKX10 seems to have more deflex than the standard Hoyt geometry. Do the other MK risers have the same geometry when using ILF limbs?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

The Z riser has a bit more deflex, the MkX10 and the Alpha have the same deflex. I always though the MKX10 was very similiar to the Hoyt GMX geometry. 

I have not seen the Beta in hand to tell if the geometry had changed from the orher risers. 


Chris


----------



## monterey (Feb 16, 2015)

I figured I'd do some image editing to see what the difference is. 
The MKX10 looks to be the one with the most deflex. The others match the GMX pretty closely. 

Although there don't seem to be any side-on pictures of the Alpha with the ILF bolts installed, the bolts on the riser line up about the same. 

The distance to the riser bolts on the MKX10 is a bit further back from the pivot line. There probably aren't many other risers on the market with that feature. 
I couldn't find a side-on picture of the Beta yet.

View attachment 6384685


----------



## Ds22030 (Jan 18, 2018)

I am relatively new to archery. What is "deflex"?


----------



## monterey (Feb 16, 2015)

Deflex is where the riser's shape bends back toward the archer. (the riser doesn't actually bend - just the shape is swept back)
The MKX10 (second from the right) has about an extra 1/2 inch space between the black measuring bar at the top and the center of the bolt on the side of the riser. All the others black bars line up with the center of the bolt. 

Advantage - possibly a bit more stable at the cost of a bit less speed. 
The main difference might be that limbs used in it would pull a pound or two less. It could be useful if you had a lot of limbs and arrows you liked but the arrows were a bit weak on the other risers. 
It's nice to have the option. 

Hoyt has some risers (HP) that go the other way also. Less deflex than the GMX - a bit more speed compared to the RX risers using the same limbs.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Deflex and Reflex

this is the best explanation i have heard to explain the two....

imagine you are holding a horse shoe as the riser. the string is attached to the prong ends. 

If you hold the horse shoe with the prongs pointing away from you and pull the string, thats not going to be as stable, will be more prone to wiggle or move, but will be more aggressive in the shot. Thats Reflex. 

now imagine you are holding the horse shoe with the prongs pointing back at you and the strings come straight back. This will be much more steady to hold at full draw, but does not have the power that the reflex has. Thats Deflex. 

Now you cant really shoot an iron horse shoe, but it does illustrate the difference between the two, though unrealistically exaggerated. 

Chris


----------



## Ds22030 (Jan 18, 2018)

Monterey and Chris, thank you for those detailed explanations.


----------

